# Do GSD breeders EVER breed to NOT keep back a pup?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Do GSD german shepherd dog breeders EVER breed without the intention of keeping back a pup or two?

Examples:
1. A GSD breeder breeds his or her stud dog to a female outside the kennel. Is the intent ALWAYS to get a pick of the litter or do they sometimes just take a stud fee?

2. A GSD breeder breeds his or her female to a male outside of their kennel. Do they ALWAYS intend on keeping a pup, or are they satisfied with just producing quality puppies for customers and other breeders?

3. A GSD breeder breeds his or her female to a male within the breeding program. Same wth #2, is the intent ALWAYS to keep a pup or two back or is it okay to product quality pet and breeding stock puppies?

I'm just curious. The answer may be YES in all cases, but I just want to know. 

I know if I were a breeder, I could only keep back so many.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am not a breeder, but my answer would be NO to all.. I don't think "all" breeders breed to keep a puppy back. If they did, they'd probably have alotta dogs.

The 'intention' may be there with some, but they may not produce what the breeder wants, the breeder may want to see how the puppies grow out in a different home, and/or they may be breeding to sell puppies.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Most breeders take a stud fee when they breed with an outside female. Most hobby breeders do a breeding with the idea of keeping something back, although, for example, if the breeder is looking for a female to keep and there are all males, then they may not keep a puppy this time.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I would expect a reputable breeder to keep a pup back at least once every few litters. This helps them both understand what they are producing and carry their breeding program forward. I am not sure I would expect them to keep a pup from every litter though. I'm not sure that would be even necessary. I would think most reputable breeders keep in close enough contact with enough of their clients to keep track of what they are producing. These are just my thoughts. Others may have other opinions.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Many breeders do breedings where they have no intention of keeping back a puppy. Breeders sort of have two choices if they don't want to be over run with dogs. They can either produce few litters and only breed when they want something for themselves or they produce more litters and only keep back a pup when they are ready selling/placing the rest. Sometimes the latter co-owns females for future breeding so they don't loose a really nice female to their program. 

Most stud dog owners are paid a stud fee.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Different breeders do things differently. I know that True Haus likes to grow out a pup from each litter, just to get a feel for what they are producing. They pick a pup at random and let it grow up a bit, do some training with it, take x-rays, then place the pup at a later date (or keep it). I think this is a really good way to learn about your bloodlines, if you have the wherewithall to do it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not a breeder. But if I were and I had a working line stud dog that was breed worthy (has all the bells and whistles) I'd love for a kennel with a working line bitch (who has all the bells and whistles) to want to breed to my stud to produce a litter of pups who would have the potential to succeed in the field that the lines dictate. 

Same scenario would apply if I had a show line stud dog.

I think that would be my ultimate goal - I'd already have all the titles, health clearances etc. - but to have offspring the proved my dog is top brass...that would be too cool.


----------

